

How Black People Use Twitter - fleaflicker
http://www.slate.com/id/2263462/

======
KC8ZKF
Huh? When did race come into this. Everybody does this sort of thing. e.g.
<http://twitter.com/ebertchicago/status/20856454619>

------
scrame
"Look at him, he loves it...Just like it said in the encyclopedia!"

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ4B7G8Rw3Q> [nsfw language]

